# Fully Protected NoClaim Discount (NCD)



## McSim (6 Mar 2008)

Time for renew car insurance for better half.
She has 5 no claim years at the moment and full license.
We are looking for full comprehensive with best possible protected NCD.
So far found the following:

Hibernian: 2 claims in 3 years allowed, unlimited claim(s) amount allowed, step back NCD if limit is exceeded - most expensive.
FBD: 2 claims in ??? years, ??? claim(s) amount allowed, UNKNOWN if step back NCD if limit is exceeded.
its4women.ie (pretty same as 30plus.ie for male drivers): 2 claims in 5 years allowed, unlimited claim(s) amount allowed (HAS TO BE CONFIRMED), UNKNOWN if step back NCD if limit is exceeded - cheapest.

It is looks like Hibernian offers the best conditions, but quote from its4women is much better.

Any personal experiences in regard to how good is its4women in handling claims?

Does anybody had experience/more info with one of those in regard to fully protected NCD?

Any other company we missed which does fully protected NCD?

We aware of RoyalSun Alliance doing protected NCD, but T&C are cumbersome and it looks like amount allowed to claim without loosing NCD are quite low, looks not competitive comparing to unlimited with Hiberbian.

Thanks.


----------



## sleepypriest (6 Mar 2008)

Re Its4women.ie I can confirm our protected NCB allows 2 claims (unlimited) in a five year period.

I would hope that anyone on here have had positive experiences with its4women or 30plus but if you haven't I would certainly like to hear about it and I can investigate further.


----------



## ailbhe (6 Mar 2008)

Its4women is basically a broker. Any idea which company they are quoting?


----------



## sleepypriest (6 Mar 2008)

ailbhe said:


> Its4women is basically a broker. Any idea which company they are quoting?


 
HSBC Insurance (Ireland) Limited [broken link removed]


----------



## ailbhe (6 Mar 2008)

Ah, ok. I thought they dealt with more than one company.

I'd try Eagle Star aswell. They are very competitive for women at the moment. (work in a broker who deals with a lot of companies so just speaking from experience- not affiliated with ES though I do have my insurance through them)


----------

